# 04 maxima won't accelerate



## anickerson (Mar 21, 2015)

My 6spd maxima won't accelerate over 40 mph. The car starts bucking and makes an extremely loud revving noise. The engine light was on but wasn't showing clear codes. The guy who read it said there was confusion with the codes. Possible o2 sensor issue. 

I cleaned the MAF last night with no luck. Any advice before I pay 100 for diagnostics?


----------

